#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 毛毛作品賞析 >  > [影視] 那年那兔那事儿(愛國動畫，有政治意識者請慎入)

## 幻影殺手

偶然間找到一部國產動畫。
原本是對簡單的畫風不以為意，但看了才發現，內容是以清末至今的中國歷史為背景。
就連八國聯軍也是以動物或其他角色作為代表。

雖然我是沒任何政治傾向，但如果用拋開政治色彩或愛國主義的角度去觀看，我們可能看見的是走過一段歷史的堅強精神。


只聽歌詞不去看MV，可能會以為是在聽畢業歌曲

----------


## 狼王白牙

看动画，学历史。这是台湾历史教科书上没有的。

建议搜寻完整的一、二季动画，有很多 MV 视频是二次创作。

如果认为片尾曲的《追梦赤子心》好听，
网上还可以搜到真人版的现场演唱歌曲。
片尾曲的《追梦赤子心》时常被我打开视频反复听。

有关中国的近代史本狼认为话语权在大陆，史料也在那，
动画中所提到的秃子，基本上日记，电报记录之类，
我时常看大陆方的解读直接当参考。

为什么如此容易接受历史的话语权在对岸呢？
因为几乎所有具有说服力的视频，手稿，
甚至拍个记录片，摄制组都把路线实际走一遍，
甚至跑去国外的国家档案馆调阅资料。这种专业度实在本地难找。

各大学不乏对现代史解读的教授们，
出版的历史研究总不会是集体串通好的吧，因此有一定可信度。而微视频或自媒体风行的时代，还会有所谓的「五毛」存在吗，我也是怀疑的。因为网友的打赏及点赞远高于一点小钱钱的话，谁敢让喷子大军点负批。

至于有些野史的书籍作者，写了一些书在台湾出版，还在前言里不是在讲我是来提出另一种观点，或是提出我认为正确的史观。而是以某种语气说我是来出版家乡第一本的禁书，这种作者被关我觉得不值得为其说话。

总之，动画本身还有进步空间，如果少一点柯南梗之类的玩笑，进而完全原创会更好。

正版手游的广告很好看 ： 3

----------

